# hi im new



## fishteen16 (Aug 14, 2008)

hello im new to this and i have a ten gallon tank with 1 gold fish and a koi here is a pic and the fish are just on the rocks there not doing much there just in the bottom of the tank















so im new here and thats my first thread i hope to make friends


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

welcome fishteen! I'm pretty new here too, but these guys are cool and a wealth of info; I'm sure you'll learn a lot 

Your fish are beautiful! Don't koi get really big, though?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to FF!

The tank looks great, but you may want to consider some other stocking options, because with those fish, you'll be good for about the next um... week.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with justintrask. Those fish are pond fish, definitely not suitable for a 10 gallon. Return them if you can, or try to give them away to a local fish store or someone with a manmade pond. They will foul the water very quickly. My guess is that they already have, and ammonia poisoning is making them sluggish. I'd recommend testing the water parameters.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome to FF. Your tank and fish look nice. As already suggested, return the koi asap. They get over a foot long and require alot of space. My GF's parents have 3 in a 1800 gal pond and they still look like they could use more room.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

welcome to fish forums


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

he isnt a new member, this is Elvis, a member who has been here a while. just check the photobucket username


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

hahaha, good eye Mike. :razz:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel like i just got cheated by Elvis. 

(endlife)NOW(/endlife)


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Did he think we just told him he was doing things wrong because we didn't like him and that making a new account would get us to say "cool tank, keep up the good work"?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I think he may have wanted to start anew because everybody treated him like he was lower than us, which I started to feel we treated him after a while. Whenever he made a post, as bad as it was, we didnt even take it seriously. I felt kind of bad for him, because at least he was trying to do something.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

hes my brother he used my account on photo bucket hes the one who i told you guys about long time ago that hes small fish disapeard remmber im not lowwer than you guys im probly better becuse all some of you people do is just say your dumb you spell wrong well i dont care what you say about me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

and treat people lowwer


----------



## jamestrask (Aug 15, 2008)

So all I hear about is my brother talking about you. It looks to me like you don't really know what you're doing. 5 giant danios in a 29G? You really need to do some research.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Jamestrask, i LOVE your disclaimer about forwarding all complaints to your brother, that just made my day.

Elvis, the biggest problem is that you are given advice, and suggestions ALL the time, and you act like you cant read them and do whatever you want to do instead. THere are many members on this forum that have tried to answer your questions, and have done their best to guide you. The next step is listening. I would be more than happy to help you be a successful fish keeper, but i have to think that you are more than willing to accept advice, and do what it will take to be successful. Nothing more, nothing less.

But doing things, such as coming into chat and saying "go read my thread" and leaving... just annoys a lot of members and makes us not want to help because of how rude that is. If you want to chat, chat. if you want to post, post. don't spam chat with your post though. a small amount of respect for other members will go a long way. If you have questions, it never hurts to peek around the forum and see if other people had similar ones, and you can see what advice they were given, before posting your thread. 

Trying your hardest to make posts understandable helps a ton as well. everyone makes mistakes, all we can ask is that you try your best. 

Feel free to zip me a private message if you need any help, or want help editing a post or anything.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

This isn't the first time Elvis has pulled this. Before the crash, a new user appeared asking the same exact questions about breeding with the same grammar and spelling faults... Detective Gadget solves it again!

Oh and good work GoodMike on checking the photo link.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

what this is my only account i never made any before the crash or after ok understand


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

jamestrask said:


> So all I hear about is my brother talking about you. It looks to me like you don't really know what you're doing. 5 giant danios in a 29G? You really need to do some research.


those were my first fish i am not giving them away so im staying with them


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL I just noticed elvis has 5 spelling mistakes in his sig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

knock it off


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> LOL I just noticed elvis has 5 spelling mistakes in his sig.


since you say i spell wrong "the letter e is supposed to be a capital


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

not to keep bringing it up, but you bring it upon yourself elvis. if the e is supposed to be capital, then why isnt it in your name?

And don't try to be a jerk about things, or make new accounts, just understand we are trying to help, and take advice, use it, and just make the best of this place. It's easy to make friends, but a lot easier to make enemies. Not saying we're enemies, but you get the point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm closing this thread before this gets really out of hand.


----------

